# smallest router bit diameter



## LoneRanger2021 (Aug 21, 2021)

Hello,
I would like to cut some doors out of [expensive] 15mm furniture board for a camper, i figured I could knock up a template to stick to the furniture board with dbl sided carpet tape and use a router to make a clean plunge cut all the way through following the 'door shaped' template.

Looking on the Trend website there are so many to choose from, I looked at the straight bits but the smallest one that could go to a depth of 15mm was a bit with a 4mm diameter [p/n 3/07X1/4TC] - this will leave me with large gaps around the doors.

Please can anyone point me in the direction of a bit that is a smaller diameter - i don't mind drilling a pilot hole to get it started if necessary ??

thanks in advance.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi @LoneRanger2021 

Welcome to the forum.

How tight are the radius coners you need to cut? I feel a larger cutter may be required if you want to cut 15mm in one pass.

If ther are large gaps, then your template may be the wrong size?

Are you using a bearing guided cutter or a template guide?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard. The procedure I usually see for template cutting has you removing as much of the waste side, as close as 1/8" if possible, then trimming with the router cutter. Of course pictures also help portray the question when possible so everyone is on the same page.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

For answering the title of this post, my smallest bits have 1/16" diameter shafts. Many sizes and types.
But then your first post indicates that you are not looking for a "really small" router bit. 

Charley


----------

